# Pcola Beach????



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im looking to go Surf Fishing off Pcola Beach. Probably going to go right before the toll booth on Pickens or should I go towards Portofino. Anybody have any reports for me? Going to load up on Cut mullet and Live Shrimp for bait...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Went to Pickens yesterday, parked in the first lot after the toll booth. Caught 4 NICE pomps and a decent sized sheepshead from 1-4pm. All on fresh dead shrimp


----------



## tonyj815 (Mar 16, 2012)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Went to Pickens yesterday, parked in the first lot after the toll booth. Caught 4 NICE pomps and a decent sized sheepshead from 1-4pm. All on fresh dead shrimp


What he said ^ :thumbup:


----------

